
High frequency gravitational wave generator - macinjosh
https://patents.google.com/patent/US10322827B2/en
======
haecceity
So they're gonna use this to deflect asteroids and prevent doomsday scenarios.

~~~
rurban
Or more likely spacecraft engines. Going to Andromedar needs such a system, as
you cannot carry enough fuel for conventional engines with you. I think Martin
Tajmar has a similar patent on this already.

